# Runny nose in car



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

I've noticed that every time Tater gets in the car to go anywhere, he gets a runny nose. It only happens when he's in the car though. Does anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe it's some kind of anxiety or excitement thing. Does he get overly anxious or excited before or during a car ride? Does he like the car?


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Maybe it's some kind of anxiety or excitement thing. Does he get overly anxious or excited before or during a car ride? Does he like the car?


Yep, that's it alrighty....most likely its anxiety/excitement. My Miika does the same thing. She hates the car, always has. We've been working on this issue for 6 months, to no avail. But anyway, Miika does the same thing as your dog. Her nose starts to run like crazy as soon as she gets in the car!!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

My Onyx is doing much better with the car but at first when he got that runny nose it followed by vomiting later. But like I said he is doing much better. I now keep the back window down a little for fresh air on him. That seemed to do the trick. Now a few weeks late he loves his car rides.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Koda gets running nose, but it is from using his sniffer. If the windows are down (even a smidge) then he will have his nose right there and my windows are proof. It's sad actually... clean car, but disgusting windows.


----------

